# Finally...my R32 GTR...ROSA!!



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey guys had her for about 10months now, taken loads of pics but never actually posted any. So here goes with the help on how to upload pictures from some of the fellow GTROC users 

When I first brought her....





























Haven't really done anything to her since I first brought her apart from adding an Ab-flug front splitter (which still need painting...grey may be?) and have recently acquired some Meister-R coilovers with thanks to nocturnal ...but haven't fitted them yet!!

So now with the Ab-flug front lip, this is how she looks. (not the greatest pic :-/










So what do you think guys? Also should I just paint the oem splitter black like the Ab-flug lip? Or should I paint the lip grey like the oem splitter?

Cheers guys


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Lovely colour. And the addition of the Abflug lip is great!

Colour code the OE splitter and keep the Abflug as is..

Similar to..


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks Kadir, yes mate I got some pics of the Saurus built R32 on my laptop...yeah I see what your saying. I even considered leaving the Ab-flug lip black and painting the oem splitter same as the car?

Just can't decide :-/


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

as above paint the splitter red & leav the abflug, but nice car


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Great looking r32, wheels and overall impressiveness
:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

sädde said:


> Great looking r32, wheels and overall impressiveness
> :bowdown1::bowdown1:


Lol cheers mate 

But yes think with regards to the colour I'm going to have to have a real hard think about it!! At the moment I'm swaying painting it red as the car is and leaving the lip!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Looking good sat


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Jags said:


> Looking good sat


Cheers jags 

You still on for satday mate, I'm gonna try and fit some suspension tmrw?just hope it all goes well, so I can bring her up satday!!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Yeh I should be there. Suspension is easy to fit just give the nuts and bolts a good soaking with penetrating fluid or something to help get them off easier when it comes to it.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Jags said:


> Yeh I should be there. Suspension is easy to fit just give the nuts and bolts a good soaking with penetrating fluid or something to help get them off easier when it comes to it.


Oh cool mate...where can I get this fluid from? Is it basically wd40? Or does it have another brand name? 

Cheers


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Halfords should do it


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks awesome man. Congrats dude. Love the rims n splitter


----------



## ALmansoori (Sep 9, 2011)

for the wheels bbs Very nice


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

pictures are great but it's SO clean in person as well! Looking forward to catching up tomorow


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

Car looks sweet!
very tasteful indeed!


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Cheers fellas  for all the nice comments


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

How does it feel to own a GTR?

Verry nice R32 mate :thumbsup:


----------



## rumsawatti (Nov 1, 2011)

I love oyur choice of wheel and the color blends perfectly!


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

.::TopSky::. said:


> How does it feel to own a GTR?
> 
> Verry nice R32 mate :thumbsup:


Hey there, to be honest it's been amazing ...I must say my dreams always been an R33 but had to check out the 32 and have just recently brought a R34 GTR...may be in next couple of years or so il get me self a mint R33, I've got all the bits I want to put on it which I've been collecting over the past 10years or so...so I guess just a matter of time


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

rumsawatti said:


> I love oyur choice of wheel and the color blends perfectly!


Cheers mate  I love the look to be fair!!


----------

